# 1979 Ford 340 Loader



## KingofProcrasta (Mar 22, 2013)

I got bit by the 'need' to have a tractor and after working through sticker shock for anything painted green I found an oldie. Remains to be seen if it's a goodie. I think there is potential though. The dealer even had a used Woods/Gill rollover box blade for a decent price. I'm liking it so far.
Any others out there in the forum?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, welcome to the forum! Looks like a darn tough machine. I agree that the John Deeres are over priced for what you get. Nicely done!


----------

